# Where to buy waterlox wiping varnish?



## markturner (12 Jun 2011)

Hi , does anyone know where you can buy this product? It was recommended in Fine woodworking magazine, which is American. If not, can anyone recommend a good alternative available here in the UK? It is tung oil based wiping varnish.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Woodfinish Man (16 Jun 2011)

The only alternative I can think of which may contain tung oil is Liberon Finishing Oil.


----------



## Mozzy (18 Jun 2011)

Woodfinish Man":2n0z0xnn said:


> The only alternative I can think of which may contain tung oil is Liberon Finishing Oil.



LFO in my opinion is the most amazing product. I have sealed oak w/tops years back with five coats and years later they still look like new. Machine polishing after application hardens it off incredibly. Love the stuff and for a hard finish that can be made mirror finish, I'd not use anything else.


----------

